#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Uber in KL

## Lostandfound

KL has two kinds of meter taxis. There's basic type which are tiny saloon cars, often old and smelly or the bigger blue "executive" taxis which are a lot more expensive.

The basic taxis are even worse than Bangkok cabs. They rarely want to take you to your destination and most want to negotiate a considerably higher fare. Their standard of driving is often as bad as their piss poor state of repair.

At peak times it can be difficult to find any cab at all. 

So I've started using Uber. After fifteen trips in KL using the App I'd rate them as th only viable taxi service to use around town.

The Uber X budget cabs are great value and far superior to the regular cabs. stump up a few ringgit more and the Uber Black gets you a Benz or Teana around town. 

one thing - don't book an Uber car to pick up meat a taxi rank. The cab drivers are occasionally thuggish and too stupid to realize that it's their behavior and lack of any standards that's responsible for making Uber so popular in the city 

Have I just been lucky or has anyone had problems with Uber in KL?

----------


## mikem

There was myteksi . You need a Malaysian phone and their app.

----------


## hallelujah

KL is the worst city in SE Asia for the attitude of its taxi drivers. As as has been suggested above though, you can make your life a lot easier with Myteksi.

----------


## terry57

^

Really.  :Confused: 

Ok then,

Every time I have taken a Taxi in Malaysia I've negotiated a fare and off we go. 

Bottom line being,

Compared to Taxis in the real world their fee is cheap as piss.

----------


## fenris

How much does piss go for these days? Uber is very good, I've used them also.

----------


## Dillinger

thats the point Terry, you shouldn't have to negotiate the fare, they have fukkin meters, the dirty Stinkin robbing Indian cnuts in their beat up old bangers

----------


## thaimeme

> ^
> 
> Really. 
> 
> Ok then,
> 
> Every time I have taken a Taxi in Malaysia I've negotiated a fare and off we go. 
> 
> Bottom line being,
> ...


Quick to see your mistake, Ter...
I'm sure you meant to say _unreal world_ [which it is].


Just trying to help.
Carry on.

 :Wink:

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Yes I agree Totally but sometimes one must negotiate. Way it is. 

And yes I also agree, fuk them normal taxis off and use Uber. 

Easy peasy. 

And further more The KL Taxis are shit pits put up against a Bangkok taxi.

----------


## terry57

^^

Yes, I fuked up Jeff, happens sometimes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Suppose I should of clarified it and said,  every time I took a Taxi from Pasar Seni to China Town i had to negotiate if out of normal hours. 

Normal hours I'd buy Pre Pay.  

Either way it was fuk all so no biggy.

----------


## hallelujah

> Really. 
> 
> .


Yes, really.




> Every time I have taken a Taxi in Malaysia I've negotiated a fare and off we go.


That's because the fare you "negotiated" resulted in them smacking your arse instead of using the meter. Mind you, you've had a result if you can get the fuckers to pick you up and take you to your actual destination when it's raining/rush hour/Friday prayers/lunch time/flooding/police on the road etc

----------


## terry57

^

Well , I hardly ever take Taxis in KL as they have a very extensive public transport system. 

Carry on.  :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> ^
> 
> Well , I hardly ever take Taxis in KL as they have a very extensive public transport system. 
> 
> Carry on.


Needs must sometimes. 

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I agree,     cheers.   :Smile: 

I like drinking Guinness in China Town by the way.

Fookin good that is.   :spam2:

----------


## panama hat

I avoid using taxis her and have only used them four or five times in my six years here.  
If you have the energy to insist upon the metered part then just get in and tell them where to go, ask them to turn on the meter. 
If they start to be a pain then tell them you'll call the complaints number - they cave very quickly. 

myteksi and Über - better alternatives

----------


## danno5

I got used to using myteksi before I left KL about a year ago. Big improvement over hailing on on the street, but still could be difficult to get someone to accept the fare. Usually had to post the tip I was giving before someone would accept - and then quite often I would wait for 10 or 15 min for the one who accepted to arrive. Never tried Uber....

----------


## hallelujah

> ^
> 
> 
> I like drinking Guinness in China Town by the way.
> 
> :


You should try the 24 hour Chinese on the corner of Jalan Alor and Changkat Bukit Bintang for a few Guinness and even better people watching. Some characters around there after the witching hour has passed.

----------


## terry57

^

Certainly is,  hard to enjoy a drink though without the whores constantly buzzing around. 

Jesus,

Some of them are so fooking ugly they would stop a tank dead in its tracks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Not the most attractive race those Malaysians.

----------


## hallelujah

> ^
> 
> Certainly is,  hard to enjoy a drink though without the whores constantly buzzing around. 
> 
> Jesus,
> 
> Some of them are so fooking ugly they would stop a tank dead in its tracks. 
> 
> Not the most attractive race those Malaysians.


There are actually very few Malaysian brass around that area. Most of those around B Bintang seem to be from Vietnam with the rest of the SE Asian nations pretty well represented too. As you say, a lot of 'em are pretty hardcore looking to say the least.

It was a jolly walk to the Skytrain at 5.30am some days listening to the Vietnamese girls and the Thai ladyboys cackling and whistling at you with your shirt and tie on!

----------


## mikem

> I avoid using taxis her and have only used them four or five times in my six years here.  
> If you have the energy to insist upon the metered part then just get in and tell them where to go, ask them to turn on the meter. 
> If they start to be a pain then tell them you'll call the complaints number - they cave very quickly. 
> 
> myteksi and Über - better alternatives


myteksi now called grabcar https://www.grab.com/my/car/

available in Penang

----------


## dhans

Have used it more then a dozen tiomes in KL. The only time that went wrong was a driver that did not know where to go and drove the same route three times or so. We rated "one star", got a question of Uber why and got our 10 MYR back, without even asking for it.

----------


## LovelyFrede

How expensive is Uber in KL? Thanks for the answers in advance

----------


## PlanK

GrabTaxi app is the big thing in Malaysia now (and SEA).

It's the Malaysian version of Uber.  Works just the same...  Put in your location and destination and it will spit out a price and look for a driver.
I used it extensively recently in East Malaysia.
When you arrive at bus/ferry terminals the taxis there all go a fixed rate that's usually 2-3x the normal rate.  You can take a walk down the road or take a chance that a freelance GrabTaxi will accept your offer and come and pick you up.  Or take the hit, cause as Tezza said, it's not that much if you're just swanning about on holiday.

Had fairly good results with it in Thailand just pick-ups and drop-offs at the airport/hotels.
Still have that issue where you can't get a cab in peak hour traffic to the wrong way on Sukhumvit when the police are out and about.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> GrabTaxi app is the big thing in Malaysia now (and SEA).
> 
> It's the Malaysian version of Uber.


Well actually it's the Asian version of Uber. Uber pulled out because of the constant hassles and sold their Asian business to Grab in return for a 20% stake.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...latest-pullout

The Indonesian version, GoJek, started by a college friend (no longer) of the bloke who started Grab, is expanding into other countries too, with plans for Thailand, Vietnam, Singapore and the Phils.

----------


## baldrick

Can you only use these services by installing an app?

----------


## PlanK

^
It uses your phone GPS, so I can't see any other way.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can you only use these services by installing an app?


Seriously baldrick? You've never used a ride sharing app?

----------


## Dillinger

^ can he count Grindr ? :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ can he count Grindr ?


 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:

----------

